# Double Trouble



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well.....I might have mentioned we've gone back to that same Flea Market I found Stewie at. I might have mentioned all those other tiels in the cage, his cagemates and my concerns about them being siblings etc. Then I might have mentioned I decided against another tiel. 

But I woke up this morning with a need to go back and see them. Talked my husband into driving me all the way there and when we arrived, the vendor was set up with all her other stuff/chickens but no tiels. My husband was already consoling me when I heard a distinct tiel call. I looked at him and said "they're here!" Just as I said it, the breeder came over and I asked and sure enough they were still in her car because it was still a little chilly out this morning. This time I was all questions - confirmed Stewie's approx age - 15 months and that she is the breeder but she is also a truck driver and isn't able to spend as much time with them. She had a Pearl Female and what looked like a Cinnamon, a few other males that were split to pied, but this one....this one was just looking at me. With those eyes. 

emme by The Adventures of Dropstitchknitter, on Flickr
She's a Whiteface split to pearl? 8 months old from what I was told. (I can see some pearling on her chest feathers, but you all can please weigh in) I'll try to get better pics. The breeder didn't seem to think quarantine was necessary since they were in the same cage a few weeks ago, but I've put her in her own cage anyway. 

emme by The Adventures of Dropstitchknitter, on Flickr
She bit the heck out of me when we took her out of her carrier box, but I'm ok with that - fiesty. So far, the name Emme has come to mind (prounounced emmie) but I'd be open to suggestions. Stewie is aware she's in the house, they are calling to one another.
We are now a two tiel family....and I couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats she's beautiful!!!
Ok there's officially a new tiel epidemic going on:lol:


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Congrats she's beautiful!!!
> Ok there's officially a new tiel epidemic going on:lol:


Thank you....and I know! I think reading all the threads with new babies everywhere...I just woke up feeling like I needed to see if they were still there. And if they were, it was a sign that I should bring one home. I've got room enough in the house and my heart


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe bless








She is a whiteface! Females can't be split to pearl


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Awe bless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Don't know what the breeder was zooming me with then. LOL. I even went back to ask her, because it sounded odd....and wrote it down so I could have you all tell me what the real deal is. And she was showing me the spots under her wings, too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The spots under the wings is a sign that she is a female 
I can see a few of them on the pictures


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> The spots under the wings is a sign that she is a female
> I can see a few of them on the pictures


Thank you - I thought that was what it meant. I'm glad I have you all here to help me out! She's settling in, very, very skittish. I put a few toys in her cage and she's eating well and calling to Stewie. I'm so happy I went to get her today!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She sounds like my cloudia 
While we are on this topic, here are a few taming advise 
Food bribery
Taming iperry82 version
"Mutual Agreement" Taming, A Helpful Guide to Skittish and Aggressive Birds


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks much for the links - the first two I used a lot with Stewie. The third I hadn't seen yet, glad to read it!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

she is very pretty  I assume Stewie and she are not related then?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

eduardo said:


> she is very pretty  I assume Stewie and she are not related then?


Thank you. That is what I was told. Then again....she also told me she was "split to pearl".


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's beautiful  i wonder if she is eight months - if she is, then she's definitely a she. if she's not, then she could molt and develop a white mask and be a boy 

good idea to quarantine! - i'd do it for the full 4 weeks if i were you. you never know what she came in contact with after Stewie left.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> she's beautiful  i wonder if she is eight months - if she is, then she's definitely a she. if she's not, then she could molt and develop a white mask and be a boy
> 
> good idea to quarantine! - i'd do it for the full 4 weeks if i were you. you never know what she came in contact with after Stewie left.


Thank you. She has those spots under her wings, do immature males have them as well? She's definitely sounding like a female to me. Very different calls than Stewie.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yes all juvenile birds have those spots  she's probably a girl, since she doesn't look ultra young!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok. Of course the breeder could by lying, but I'll never know. She didn't seem like an older bird to me, but I don't even know what I'm basing that opinion on.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i doubt the breeder would be lying, she might just have forgotten


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She looks like an adult to me


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> i doubt the breeder would be lying, she might just have forgotten


I hope so....she told me that the bird was a Whiteface female, split to pearl? Another member told me females can't be split. So, it may be a vague approximation on her age, but I'm ok with it. She's home now


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Good grief, there is a cockatiel frenzy going around. There's been like 5 other members including me getting new tiels!! She's a really pretty shade of gray


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is lovely, congrats.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> She looks like an adult to me


The breeder said 8 months, but I took that as an approximate. She definitely said she had gone through a molt and she was a female. Time will tell, eh? LOL. She's settling in, Eating well, pooping in her food dish - she spent the night sleeping on it. I'm sad I have to go to work today.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Renae said:


> She is lovely, congrats.


Thank you Renae, she decided to yell at us all last night before lights out. LOL. I think she misses her flock, but I think she'll be ok.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

She is beautiful, such a dark grey she has


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

.Alexandra. said:


> She is beautiful, such a dark grey she has


Thank you very much


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is so, so pretty!!! 
I LOVE whitefaces.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Aww, such a pretty n exotic tiel! Her face has an aura of mystique like a Siamese cat


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

moonchild said:


> She is so, so pretty!!!
> I LOVE whitefaces.


Thank you - she's fiesty, too. She was out yesterday and took a little flight - I managed to pick her up - but she gave me a bite. Not as bad of a bite as the day before - she didn't break the skin, so I take that as progress. I've been going to her cage and just sticking my hand in to get her used to me. And I had to move her off her food cup this morning, so that's a good sign - she didn't move when she saw me.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> Aww, such a pretty n exotic tiel! Her face has an aura of mystique like a Siamese cat


Thanks - I was looking at her face yesterday in the sunlight and I could see her pupil - which is something that I can't see on Stewie and it did make her look just as you said. Interesting how the different mutations are.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats  She's so pretty and I love the name Emme


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> Congrats  She's so pretty and I love the name Emme


Thank you and thank for commenting on the name - I think I'll keep it. My husband wants me to name her Meg. Because we have Stewie (family guy) but they are not brother and sister and Meg just doesn't sound right


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

haha Meg and Stewie, never thought of that, but I agree Meg doesn't fit like Emme does


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Emme's perfect!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh My God! She is so beautiful and adorable!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations. She is beautiful.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> Congratulations. She is beautiful.


Thank you! I think she is settling in nicely - just got home from work and I think this is the first time I was able to take her out of her cage with the perch, and transfer her to my hand without her biting me - I'll take it!


----------

